

Show HN: talkasaur.us - aaronlerch

Twilio announced a new in-browser softphone product and a contest to go with it. I figured:
- I'd like a Macbook Air
- I hate putting on clothes to do a video chat (call me a chatroutette kind of guy) &#60;-- kidding!
- Most of the people I talk to are developers, and thus fairly ugly (myself included)<p>I also love using http://join.me/ for screensharing - it <i>just works</i>. The model of "share a code/URL to join" is a breath of fresh air in the face of "Login with FACEBOOK/TWITTER/G+/OMGWTFBBQ--"<p>So I created http://talkasaur.us/ - braindead simple conferencing that <i>just works</i><p>Because Twilio charges a fee per minute, I'm not opening this up to everybody in the world yet, so you can see more info/screenshots here:
http://www.aaronlerch.com/blog/2011/08/08/talkasaur-us-dirt-simple-conference-calling/<p>I'd love any feedback, ideas for improvement, and especially ideas to <i>monetize the site</i> - if it could even just pay for itself I'd love to leave it out there for general use.<p>Thanks!
======
aaronlerch
Clickable links:

<http://talkasaur.us/> [http://www.aaronlerch.com/blog/2011/08/08/talkasaur-
us-dirt-...](http://www.aaronlerch.com/blog/2011/08/08/talkasaur-us-dirt-
simple-conference-calling/)

------
aaronlerch
If you would like to try the site out, send me an email and I can send you an
access code: aaronlerch at gmail

